# Control de aparatos via telefonica con PIC



## gdario (Ene 17, 2007)

Hola, que tal, queria saber, si alguien tiene algo de información o puede aportar ideas sobre un control de aparatos via telefono con PIC. Exactamente se llama "comando de funciones via telefonica" para la gente de plaquetodo, o "Control de Aparatos Vía Telefónica" en la revista CEKIT Electronica y Computadores n 52 y 53. Si alguien tiene alguna de esas revistas, o puede aportar algun dato de algo se los agradezco. En plaquetodo dan el circuito (que creo que no funciona) y de la revista tengo el programa del pic, me falta el esquema. Bueno, es todo, saludos y gracias!


----------



## Aristides (Ene 18, 2007)

En la publicación, "Nuts & Volts",  #19, encontrarás ejemplos, de la conexión micro/línea de TE.

Los artículos de la revista "Nuts & Volts", están en el CD de Parallax o en los sitios;  http://www.parallax.com/html_pages/downloads/nvcolumns/Nuts_Volts_Downloads.asp y 
http://www.todomicrostamp.com/parallax_argentina/indice_nv.php


----------



## gdario (Ene 18, 2007)

Muchas gracias! Igual si alguien tiene algo mas que por favor lo postee. La idea es llamar desde un telefono cualquiera (1) a un telefono fijo de linea (2). El 2 esta conectado a un PIC, y desde el 1 puedo controlar (encender o apagar) salidas del PIC, para, por ejemplo, encender lucea a distancia. MUchas gracias y espero su colaboracion. Saludos!


----------



## llunoll (Mar 3, 2007)

la cosa seria algo asi, entra la llamada el micro cuenta tres veces el ring al tercero "levanta el tubo" y "escucha" el codigo que envias desde el teclado del telefono llamante. puede ser que te pida una clave para saber que sos vos y despues se disponga a recibir odernes.

esto lo haría con un decodificador de tonos el cual tiene las salidas conectada al micro y el micro con los circuitos de control. 

lo dificil no es armar el aparatejo sino escribir el codigo para el micro


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 4, 2007)

Esto es lo que buscas

http://tech.groups.yahoo.com/group/rat_ring/

Te registras y mira dentro de files hay un muy buen tutorial sobre este tema y en ESPAÑOL


----------



## Aristides (Mar 4, 2007)

En la publicación, "Nuts & Volts",  #7, encontrarás un ejemplo para el CM8880 y el micro BS1.

Los artículos de la revista "Nuts & Volts", están en el CD de Parallax o en los sitios;  http://www.parallax.com/html_pages/downloads/nvcolumns/Nuts_Volts_Downloads.asp y 
http://www.todomicrostamp.com/parallax_argentina/indice_nv.php


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 4, 2007)

Aristides pasate por donde te digo, hay un buen trabajo sobre como colgar, meter señal por el telefono, o sea un tutorial facil, ameno y practico, lo que cualquier tecnico le gustaria leer y que los catedratidos odian.

http://tech.groups.yahoo.com/group/rat_ring/ 

( Un catedratico de Fisica, Fernandez que tienen un libro, nos comento en clase:
Yo no explico las cosas de forma facil por que si no todo el mundo lo entenderia

Otra perla de este señor

Si quereis venir a clase o no importa, yo explico lo que pone mi libro. Efectivamente a la mañana siguiente tome el libro y me lei el capitulo que tocaba y el tio recito el capitulo al pie de la letra.


----------



## mayle (Jun 19, 2008)

hola no puedo bajar ese tutorial yo estoy registrada en yahoo groups y cuando pongo el cursor en files no me selecciona nada .. creo q hay si voy a encontrar todo lo relacionado con el proyecto q me mandaron pero no lo puedo bajar.

Pero y si lo publican aqui y asi todos podemos bajarlo directamente , ademas de eso le piden a uno una especie de solicitud del porq quieren entrar a ese grupo porfa....


----------



## ARM8952 (May 6, 2009)

saludos.
tengo la enciclopedia de CEKIT de curso de microcontroladores. Ya bajè todos los codigos fuente de las practicas. 
Pero el unico que no se encontraba subido es el del Reloj digital con pic.
Por favor si alguien lo tiene le agradeceria mucho que me lo proporcionara


----------



## webfree (Sep 17, 2009)

hola tengo las revistas CEKIT Electronica y Computadores n 52 y 53 pero nose como hariamos para facilitarte y armes tu proyecto.


----------



## wav (Nov 18, 2009)

Hola espero que no sea muy tarde y poder aportar algo a este Tema, de hecho yo tengo que hacer un proyecto parecido y buscando en la red me encontre este documento, segun parece esta basado en el revista CEKIT Electronica y Computadores n 52 y 53 ,espero que le sirva y si tienen mas aportes q hace, adelante.

http://zip.rincondelvago.com/00039133


----------



## inspector gadget (Ene 12, 2012)

amigos del foro, alguno de ustedes logro bajar los codigos fuente de los libros del curso basico de microcontroladores de cekit? la dichosa editorial cerro sus puertas hace muchisimo tiempo y en el tercer tomo, muy deportivamente anuncian que si en el libro de proyectos no se encuentran los codigos completos se los debe bajar de la pagina oficial, pero como dije antes esta ya no existe. ruego el favor si alguuien de los amigos tiene estos codigos, por favor podria compartirlos conmigo que en verdad me urge . muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## Gilopas (Dic 11, 2015)

ARM8952 dijo:


> saludos.
> tengo la enciclopedia de CEKIT de curso de microcontroladores. Ya bajè todos los codigos fuente de las practicas.
> Pero el unico que no se encontraba subido es el del Reloj digital con pic.
> Por favor si alguien lo tiene le agradeceria mucho que me lo proporcionara



Hola buenas noches, como veras ha pasado mucho tiempo desde que posteaste el mensaje, y yo apenas estoy llevando los cursos de cekit, y buscando los códigos fuentes me encuentro conque ya ni la página existe, por lo que te pregunto si nos podras compartir dichos códigos fuentes que comentas que tu si bajaste. Saludos


----------

